# New Addition To The Family



## duey377 (May 3, 2016)

Here's my latest addition to my collection. a 70 Apple along with my 69 Pea and my 67 Fastback. Thanks Mark. now if you would sell me that blue fenderless sting ray 5 spd..


----------



## Jaxon (May 4, 2016)

Great Looking set of bikes!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 4, 2016)

Nice bike. Only suggestion is find above mint original deep tufted glitter seat and a set of grips for that fastback, black does not do the bike justice. In case you don't know this is the seat you need


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 4, 2016)

It's starting to look like a satellite office of my workshop.... Lol....  And they sure look good together.... Have fun with them Bill....   Mark


----------



## duey377 (May 4, 2016)

The black grips and seat are intentional.as is the 68 ford sunlit gold paint. it matches my other Fastback.


----------



## schwinnray (May 4, 2016)

nice collection and the black and gold match the Dobie as well


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 5, 2016)

What a great "guard dog", no one would ever think of stealing those jewels.


----------



## pchmotoho (May 5, 2016)

Great looking fastback. Thanks for not painting it Highland Green (way to many of those). I have SFM6S1117.


----------



## duey377 (May 6, 2016)

Funny you should say that. Campus green was the color of the bike .the paint was too far gone to save it. The car was originally sunlit gold so I stayed with that.


----------



## pchmotoho (May 7, 2016)

duey377 said:


> Funny you should say that. Campus green was the color of the bike .the paint was too far gone to save it. The car was originally sunlit gold so I stayed with that. View attachment 313882




Great car. Nice Pea Picker too.  I still have a set of 68 Michigan plates as well from my trash digging days back when I was a kid in Detroit.  If I ever get my butt out to the Woodward Dream Cruise I'll keep my eye out of for your Fastback.  

Everyone in Detroit back in the  70s had Schwinns. I then moved to So. Cal and Schwinns were very much not in. It was all Redlines, Mongooses and skateboards that kids used to get around.


----------

